# The Method Feeder



## allroundangler93 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte demnächst mal an einem großen See die Method Feeder ausprobieren. An dem See gibt es große Karpfen und Brassen, zudem gibt es noch kleinere Satzkarpfen. Auf diese Fische habe ich es abgesehen. Ich habe schon Futter, Köder und eine geeignete Rute. Nun komme ich zu meinen Fragen:
- Wie sieht die Montage aus? Was muss ich mir dafür noch kaufen? Bitte so erklären, dass es auch Dumme verstehen |supergri
- Wie viel Gramm sollte das Blei haben? Ich muss sehr weit rauswerfen an dem See. Der Boden ist aber ein wenig schlammig.
- Muss ich dafür ein paar Tage vorher anfüttern?
- Wie gehe ich dann am Wasser vor?|supergri
- Habt ihr noch Tipps?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*

www.google.de/search?q=method+feeder+montage&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*



allroundangler93 schrieb:


> Ich wollte demnächst mal an einem großen See die Method Feeder ausprobieren. An dem See gibt es große Karpfen und Brassen, zudem gibt es noch kleinere Satzkarpfen. Auf diese Fische habe ich es abgesehen. Ich habe schon Futter, Köder und eine geeignete Rute. Nun komme ich zu meinen Fragen:
> - Wie sieht die Montage aus? Was muss ich mir dafür noch kaufen? Bitte so erklären, dass es auch Dumme verstehen |supergri
> Method Feeder Korb, Vorfach. Kommt drauf an, ob du den Korb als Festblei oder als Durchlaufmontage fischen möchtest. Für deine Zielfische kann ich dir den empfehlen und als Köder nen Wurm am normalen Haken:
> http://www.carp-pellets.de/bilder/p...e-Flat-Method-Feeder-versch-Ausfuehrungen.jpg
> ...



............


----------



## hf22 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*

Geh mal auf drennantackle.com  da werden sie geholfen


MFG


----------



## Dunraven (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*

Auch gut youtube, da gibt es einiges. Bilder zeigen mehr/erklären es besser als wir hier sagen können. Was Du halt brauchst sind Method Futterkörbe und Vorfächer mit Haar.


----------



## Raubfisch Killer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*

Michael Schlögl hat auch zwei schöne Videos zum Method Feedern gemacht.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Vorfächer mit Haar.



Man kann den Köder auch direkt am Haken anbieten. Das empfehle ich aber nur bei Maden und Würmern


----------



## allroundangler93 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*

Danke für die Antworten, aber was ist dann der Unterschied zum normalen Feederangeln?


----------



## ulf (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*

Hallo

Ich kannte Method Feeder bisher nur als selbsthak-Montage. Sind da 30gr. Blei nicht etwas sehr wenig ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Hannoi1896 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich kannte Method Feeder bisher nur als selbsthak-Montage. Sind da 30gr. Blei nicht etwas sehr wenig ?
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Ne, man kann auch selber anschlagen. Problem ist halt, dass man wenn man 80g+ Bleie verwendet, muss man halt extrem viel wurfegwicht haben.


----------



## Dunraven (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*

30g reichen, man will ja keine 40 Pfund Karpfen haken sondern Brassen und Rotaugen und Güstern von 100-2500g. Auch mal mehr, aber die Masse sind doch eher im normalen Bereich. Und wenn man bedenkt das es aus englischen Gewässern kommt, wo man auch auf Karpfen fischt, dann sollte die Beobachtung das die Bleie bei Preston, ect. bis max. 45g gehen, schon zeigen das 30g nicht zuwenig ist. Das ist bei denen schon Large.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: The Method Feeder*

Außerdem sollte man auch keine Haken verwenden, die größer als Größe 6 sind mMn.


----------

